# Sturmey archer for snow bike



## moose2008 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fatback and salsa fatbikes/ snow bikes have 170mm rear hubs, does anybody know if this means that you could install a sturmey archer 8 speed IGH? These bikes also have vertical dropouts, I think, so does anybody know if you could use a philcentric ebb to take up the chain tension, or would this not work with a 100mm BB?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The longest S-A 8-spd axle is 185mm with a hub OLD of 135mm.

One could use an SX-RK3 three-speed hub, which has a native 170mm OLD.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Like this?



SX-RK3 hub with 100mm rim, 2 cross spoking and crossover - before final tension.


----------



## bennymack (Dec 14, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Like this?
> 
> SX-RK3 hub with 100mm rim, 2 cross spoking and crossover - before final tension.


What frame are you going to run that on? AFAICT, the only fatbike frame that provides any sort of SS chain tensioning is the pugsley. Are you going to run it with a tensioner?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

He could buy an ebb, there's a few supplies including Phil Wood.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I was going to modify a frame to take it and was going to use the Forward Components EBB.

Bought a Pugsley frame instead because winter was rapidly approaching, but now I should have time to get back onto this project.


----------



## navigo (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone has experience with the fixed gear sturmey hub?


----------

